# Blue Yellow DT X Green Yellow HM



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Blue yellow bicolor DT male, import, with gorgeous dorsal and nice balance, good long body. He's very young in this breeder photo--caudal ended up growing nicely and he's much more in balance now.





Green yellow HM female, also imported, not super bright in color, but good form overall. (Can't freaking find any decent pic of her.)

Decided I wanted to try a natural spawn setting, so heavily planted 20L, 0,0,0 on ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, 6.8 pH, 82^ temp.

Boyfish is slow and sorta lazy, very docile, so picked my least aggressive female out of three possibles for him.

They are getting along great. In fact, I think they could live together. Platonically, that is. :roll:

Um, yikes, what do I see? There is a _girl_ in this tank with me.



Why yes. Yes I _would_ rather just hide than deal with the situation, thank you for asking.



Um, hello, can I smell your hair?



Okay, missy, that's just moving too fast for me.



I do like it when you admire me, though. Need. fish. ego. stroked.



Seriously, Dude. I will _show you_ where everything goes. Seriously.



...



He's like Sheldon on BBT, for real. :roll:


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

This. Is. Awesome.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

They are beautiful!! I can't wait to see the results


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Haha, this is great. They're adorable! Thanks for letting me know about this spawn. Can't wait to see fry.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

If you get a DT MG Female.... I totally want her. lol


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Lol


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Number of bubblenests in spawn tank=5

Number of bubblenests in spawn tank with eggs=0

Number of observed embraces=0

I'm pulling these two.

Retirement homes see more action than this.

Try again with another pair, may or may not try these two again at some point in future.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Give them time, Auk. How long have been in there?
Sometimes it takes a few days to get things right.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Awww... sad. I really wanted a DT female lol


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

oops, double post.


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

4 days. 

I timed a small infusion of slightly cooler fresh water with a big storm tonight. We shall see if this inspires them overnight. If not, meh. I'll just put them back in their own tanks and call it a fail for now, maybe try them again another time.


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

So, Sheldon and Amy failed and are back in their own separate fish nerd residences.

I have a new pair in the spawn tank--and they seem to more than realize what the term "spawn tank" is intended to mean.

Their thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=580465


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Lol! *hops over to check out the new pair*


----------

